# Another plant id.?



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

Blazing star (Liatris spicata).


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Liatris is right.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

The bees like it, I have it popping up here and there


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

The only honey bee I noticed on mine was one standing on the blazing star to reach a vipers bugloss bloom.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

Thanks. My bees seem to love it. It's a very beautiful plant glad to know its name.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes it is a very pretty plant.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

I spotted some of this Liatris in the highway right of way this afternoon. I didn't know what it was until I did a little research and found this thread. There were bumblebees, lots of butterflies, hummingbird moths and a few honey bees. There may not be a colony of HB close because there weren't as many as other insects. It must be loaded with nectar because of all the other insects. Anyone know if bees get much nectar from it?


----------

